# Green aglae issue



## Mjproost (Nov 17, 2005)

I am having a big issue with a green slimy algae in my high light 20 gallon planted. I started the tank about 5 weeks ago with Eco-complete substrate, mulm and water from a healthy tank and an aged filter. I have 110 watts of PC lighting, compressed CO2 and I am currently using RO water reconstituted with CaCl2, MgSO4 and Baking soda. I originally had a little hair algae that came with some plants I got. I upped the CO2, and macros, and added some SAE's and it quickly went away. Then, shortly after that I strted seeing a little green algae on the rocks in the tank. They are locally collected rocks that I tested with muriatic acid. I liked the look of the little bit of algae because it was in the cracks on the rock and looked cool and wasn't bothering the plants at all. Then in the last week the algae has gotten really bad. All over the glass and rocks and spreading to the plants. I follow EI for fertilizing and used to do weekly 50% w.c.'s. I did a change on Monday, the again yesterday and removed as much of the algae as I could see. Today, a bunch is back. It is a green kinda fuzzy, slimy algae. But is not the kind that forms sheets over things. this starts in spots. But is easy to remove with a sponge. I use a scrubby on the rocks. Yesterday, my water parameters were:
ph 6.6
KH: 6
GH:5
NO3: approx. 30 (hard to tell with my test kit)
PO4: about 4 ppm (I think maybe more than I am dosing)
Ammonia/Nitrite: none
temp: 78 

EI fert. with TMG, Flourish Fe, KNO3, and KH2PO4
20 gallon tall, 110 watt 8800K PC Ahsupply "replica" Reflectors, 3 bags Eco-complete, 4 big rocks

Rotala Indica
Blyxa Jap.
L. Aromatica
Hottonia Pal.
Heteranthera Zosterifolia
Prosperinaca Pal.
glosso carpet
only fish: 2 SAE's

I did not dose any KH2PO4 or KNO3 after the water change yesterday. Any ideas on how to get rid of this algae? Should I try Excel? Maybe Ottos and a bushynose?

I will get current parameters a little later. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Are you sure it's green? If it's not in sheets then probably not BGA but if it's brownish it could be regular brown algae.

This can be pretty common on a new tank. If it is brown algae, ottos love the stuff.

5.5wpg is a lot of light. How long are you keeping the lights on for? you might also try reducing the time period a bit. I prefer 8-10 hours a day of lighting.


----------



## Mjproost (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks Laith!

I am sure it is green. I will post pics later. Maybe I just never let it get to sheets. I will post pics later. I know 110watts is a lot of light, I forgot to mention I cut the phot period back from 10 to 8 hours. I think I may I have found my culprits though.

I tested the tank last night and most of the paramters were the same except for:
NO3: about 10ppm (I did not dose after 50% water change)
PO4: still about 4ppm (I did not dose this either, something is leaching )
Ammonia: I tested some today it seems less than .25 ppm, but hard to tell for sure with my test kits.

Intertesting about the PO4 and Ammonia. The last two tanks I set up in the same manner(aside from the rocks and eco) did not show any ammonia at all or did not have any algae issue. Which leads me to the Eco-complete or the locally collected rocks as possible causes. The fact that the algae is growing right on the substrate. I am going to take a rock out and leave it in a bucket of RO and see if the the PO4 and ammonia levels go up in the busket maybe for a week.

Will the micron filter on a H.O.T. Magnum filter out the algae spores? 

This morning just I scrubbed the glass and rocks and left the H.O.T. Magnum running to catch it all. I hope that works 

Thanks


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

Mjproost said:


> I am having a big issue with a green slimy algae in my high light 20 gallon planted. I started the tank about 5 weeks ago with Eco-complete substrate, mulm and water from a healthy tank and an aged filter. I have 110 watts of PC lighting, compressed CO2 and I am currently using RO water reconstituted with CaCl2, MgSO4 and Baking soda. I originally had a little hair algae that came with some plants I got. I upped the CO2, and macros, and added some SAE's and it quickly went away. Then, shortly after that I strted seeing a little green algae on the rocks in the tank. They are locally collected rocks that I tested with muriatic acid. I liked the look of the little bit of algae because it was in the cracks on the rock and looked cool and wasn't bothering the plants at all. Then in the last week the algae has gotten really bad. All over the glass and rocks and spreading to the plants. I follow EI for fertilizing and used to do weekly 50% w.c.'s. I did a change on Monday, the again yesterday and removed as much of the algae as I could see. Today, a bunch is back. It is a green kinda fuzzy, slimy algae. But is not the kind that forms sheets over things. this starts in spots. But is easy to remove with a sponge. I use a scrubby on the rocks. Yesterday, my water parameters were:
> ph 6.6
> KH: 6
> GH:5
> ...


I am battling a bit of hair algae and I am going to be getting a bottle of Excel next week from Big Al's to try the overdosing method. Seems to have worked for a lot of folks.

Your tank looked great at the show though!


----------

